# Setting up a beach based business in spain



## unitedtony11 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi Guys, Hope you can help.


Next summer I am looking to set up beach based business, I am leaning towards Parasailing.

I have a few locations in mind, but I am not sure on the rules on setting this up / permissions required.

How would I go about this? Who do I ask permission? Would there likely be a price to pay for the pitch on the beach?

And any other info you think would be useful? lane:lane:lane: Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

unitedtony11 said:


> Hi Guys, Hope you can help.
> 
> 
> Next summer I am looking to set up beach based business, I am leaning towards Parasailing.
> ...


:welcome:
you have to speak to the local town hall/ayuntamiento to find out what permissions you need 

in my town 'pitches' go for up to something like 70,000€ a year for chiringuitos & watersports - contracts are put out to tender every 4 years & are decided by closed bids


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

unitedtony11 said:


> Hi Guys, Hope you can help.
> 
> 
> Next summer I am looking to set up beach based business, I am leaning towards Parasailing.
> ...


You'd have to get in touch with the local town hall to pitch your idea and to do all the relevant paper work, and yes, you can bet that you'll have to pay for a pitch on the beach.

Apart from that you'd have to look into tax issues, becoming self employed etc and for that you'll need to go to Hacienda (tax) and SEPE (employment office)


----------



## unitedtony11 (Sep 18, 2014)

Ahhh ok thanks very much.


70,000! jeeez... thats quite a bit.

I was thinking more along the lines of 3-4 month option, i know a few beaches that do not have much watersports so hopefully its because no one is doing it... or maybe the town hall have priced them out of it.  

This might be to generic of a question, but do you think local town halls would reply to an english email? my spanish is nil. :eyebrows:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here are some links that may help you, not sure

British Chamber of Commerce in Spain - Home

Spanish Chamber of Commerce in Great Britain |


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sorry, should have been nice and friendly like xabiachica and said helloooo, welcome to the forum!

And... look at the FAQ's. Lots of info in there about coming to Spain legally and also some stuff about setting up a business


----------



## unitedtony11 (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks guys..... very helpful. appreciated!!!


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Chiringuitos*



xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> you have to speak to the local town hall/ayuntamiento to find out what permissions you need
> 
> in my town 'pitches' go for up to something like 70,000€ a year for chiringuitos & watersports - contracts are put out to tender every 4 years & are decided by closed bids


Are the chiringuitos really charged some 70000 euros per year? Here in Cadiz they are only open from the 15th of june until the 15th or 20th of September. I don't doubt that they make decent money but not surely enough to pay that and take their profits.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

unitedtony11 said:


> Ahhh ok thanks very much.
> 
> 
> 70,000! jeeez... thats quite a bit.
> ...


these *are *just for 3 or 4 months a year

this year we had flyboarding, a floating 'bouncy castle', pedalos, & jetskis - & 5 chiringuitos - they all have four year contracts now

& tbh - I'd be surprised if many town halls would respond to an e-mail in English


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I'd be surprised if they responded to an e-mail in Spanish.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Justina said:


> Are the chiringuitos really charged some 70000 euros per year? Here in Cadiz they are only open from the 15th of june until the 15th or 20th of September. I don't doubt that they make decent money but not surely enough to pay that and take their profits.


they aren't *charged *that much

that's how much one company _*bid*_ (& therefore paid) this year for a prime spot for a chiringuito - this was one which has been here for quite some years now, so they must have known if that was worth it 

they are open just the summer months as well


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Some town halls have a foreigners department and that typically means that they speak English. They might be worth contacting.
There's one in Nerja for example and Manilva. Just Google.

However, I have to say that I think it will take a lot of time and money to get something going...


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

Pretty astonished that it might be 70,000 euro for just a few months. I ran a beach operation in central america where the licence was free, and it was still tough making decent money !!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

angkag said:


> Pretty astonished that it might be 70,000 euro for just a few months. I ran a beach operation in central america where the licence was free, and it was still tough making decent money !!



Can't be too many of those around (beaches in middle of America)   :rofl:


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Can't be too many of those around (beaches in middle of America)   :rofl:


Might be why I didn't make any money !! (and why it was free....)


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

I would think your insurance would be the most expensive thing.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's something about Chiringuitos (beach bars) in Cadiz. From what I can make out they are going from 18.000€ - 60.000€ and and the lease is for 10 years. I suppose the fee is annual??
Adjudican los chiringuitos de la playa a empresas gaditanas


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here's something about Chiringuitos (beach bars) in Cadiz. From what I can make out they are going from 18.000€ - 60.000€ and and the lease is for 10 years. I suppose the fee is annual??
> Adjudican los chiringuitos de la playa a empresas gaditanas


that's how it works here - they pay an annual fee (which is what they have bid/offered) - but they only get a four year lease


----------

